# TrackingPoint Technology



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I've been watching the development of TrackingPoint's "Precision Guided Firearm" technology, and have to admit I am more than a little impressed. No, I'm not about to plunk down $17,000 for a rifle, but wow, this is cool stuff.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This vid doesn't show all this thing does. The scope ranges with its built-in laser, and then determines your elevation, barometric pressure, temperature, angle to target, spin drift, coriolis effect, and other factors, then applies bullet drop and adjusts your cross hair based upon its ballistic computations. Once you set your reference dot on a target, you squeeze the trigger (and hold it back) and it waits until your cross hair is exactly aligned with your reference dot, at which time it fires the shot.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)




----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I think it is a great system for military/police and even EXPERIENCED civilians.. WHat it is being used for in the video is probably some asshole that never fired a rifle paying thousands of dollars to go on safari but couldn't even use iron sights if his life depended on it. Now, he can kill out to a grand and go brag about it but not tell his yuppy friends how he actually did it... 

Personally, I would rather use a nice scope and do the calculations myself. That is part of the fun for me. Now for military snipers havin to take multiple shots at targets at different distances.. This will come in very handy maybe..


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Actually, the safari vid was a field test and technology demonstrator.

The genie is out of the bottle. This technology will get smaller, lighter, cheaper and better in the coming years. Unless they outlaw it, I would expect it to be fairly widespread within 5 or 10 years.

As far as I am concerned, the system is cool but has several drawbacks. For example, if your batteries die, your gun becomes a $17,000 club. I mean really, it won't even fire. The ammo is also rare and uber expensive. The system is big and heavy. It has a lot of drawbacks, but is the wave of the future.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty amazing. Great for military, but I actually hope it never makes it to civilian world. Not much "sport" in such a thing. And people are lazy / dependent enough already!


----------

